# Safe, Fresh-Install, Error-Free Service Settings



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

When I do a Fresh Install of Windows XP, the last thing I want to do first is fool around with my Services settings.

I've just got too many other things I want to do first, like download Windows Updates, install drivers, install essential programs, apply some tweaks that will at least get my setup looking and feeling halfway decent, defrag, and then run CHKDSK.

And then I want to backup all this up as soon as possible.

I only install Windows XP maybe once a year or so, and this backup image is going to be my insurance that I won't be installing XP again for a very long time.

I set my "fresh-install" Services with what I call my "Safe, Fresh-Install, Error-Free Service Settings Registry File."

Later I'll adjust them to exactly how I want them...much later. (I hate playing with Services.)

But for now, I just want them set so I receive no errors in Event Viewer, and so that their default settings stop hindering performance.

I'm going to post my Services file here for you. I think you might find it very useful in setting up your own Services Registry File...whether it be a safe, leave-me-alone-for-now Services settings file like mine, or one you use after you have all the Services setup exactly to your liking.

I even put them all in alphabetical order for you, so you can follow down the list side-by-side with your Services window open.

I inserted the name of the Service above the registry setting for you for easy reference.

Keep in mind, these are "my" Safe, Fresh-Install, Error-Free Service Settings. Yours will differ. Especially if you have a printer. I don't have a printer so I disable Print Spooler.

But you can make the change to the registry setting by the Key I have placed at the top of the file:

00000002 = Automatic
00000003 = Manual
00000004 = Disabled

Also, you may not have a couple of the Services I do. Just cut those from the file. You may have Services I don't, so just add them to the file.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Safe, Fresh-Install, Error-Free Service Settings
;
;Values To Set Services To Automatic, Manual or Disable
;
; 00000002 = Automatic
; 00000003 = Manual
; 00000004 = Disabled
;
;Acronis Scheduler2 (Belongs To Acronis True Image)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AcrSch2Svc]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Application Layer Gateway Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ALG]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Application Layer Management
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AppMgmt]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Automatic Updates
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\wuauserv]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Background Intelligence Transfer
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Clipbook
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ClipSrv]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;COM+ Event System
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\EventSystem]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;COM+ System Application
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\COMSysApp]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Crytographic Services
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\CryptSvc]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;DCOM Server Process Launcher
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\DcomLaunch]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;DHCP Client
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Distributed Link Tracking Client
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TrkWks]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Distributed Transaction Coordinator
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSDTC]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;DNS Client
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Error Reporting Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ERSvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Event Log
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Fast User Switching Compatibility
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\FastUserSwitchingCompatibility]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Help and Support
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\helpsvc]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;HTTP SSL
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTPFilter]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Human Interface Device Access
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HidServ]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ImapiService]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Indexing Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\CiSvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;IPSEC Services
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PolicyAgent]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Local Disk Manager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\dmserver]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Local Disk Manager Administrative Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\dmadmin]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;MS Software Shadow Copy Provider
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SwPrv]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Netmeeting Remote Desktop Sharing
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\mnmsrvc]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Network Connections
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netman]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Network DDE
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetDDE]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Network DDE DSDM
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetDDEdsdm]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Network Location Awareness
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Nla]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Network Provisioning Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\xmlprov]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;NVIDIA Display Driver Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\NVSvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;PDEngine (Belongs To PerfectDisk Defragmenter)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PDEngine]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;PDScheduler (Belongs To PerfectDisk Defragmenter)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PDSched]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Performance Logs and Alerts
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SysmonLog]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Plug and Play
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PlugPlay]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Portable Media Serial Number Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WmdmPmSN]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Print Spooler
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Protected Storage
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ProtectedStorage]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;QoS RSVP
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RSVP]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RasAuto]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Remote Access Connection Manager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RasMan]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Remote Desktop Help Session Manager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RDSessMgr]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Removable Storage
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NtmsSvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Routing and Remote Access
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RemoteAccess]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Secondary Logon
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\seclogon]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Security Accounts Manager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SamSs]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Security Center
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\wscsvc]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Shell Hardware Detection
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\ShellHWDetection]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Smart Card
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SCardSvr]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;SSDP Discovery Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SSDPSRV]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;System Event Notification
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SENS]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;System Restore Service
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\srservice]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Task Scheduler
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Schedule]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LmHosts]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Telephony
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TapiSrv]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Terminal Services
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TermService]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Themes
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Themes]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Uninterruptible Power Supply
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UPS]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Universal Plug and Play Device Host
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\upnphost]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;User Profile Hive Cleanup
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UPHClean]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Volume Shadow Copy
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\VSS]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;WebClient
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WebClient]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Windows Audio
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AudioSrv]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\stisvc]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Windows Installer
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer]
"Start"=dword:00000003

;Windows Management Instrumentation
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\winmgmt]
"Start"=dword:00000002

;Windows Time
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time]
"Start"=dword:00000002

:Windows User Mode Driver Framework
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\UMWdf]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;Wireless Zero Configuration
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WZCSVC]
"Start"=dword:00000004

;WMI Performance Adapter
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WmiApSrv]
"Start"=dword:00000003
```


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude ........HACK IT !!!

Seriously .. I just went to BlackVipers website then adj. the services in Admin. Tools.. Services.

Looks like Black Viper is under Construction 

Here is a link to a saved copy of his website..

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK !!!


----------

